# What do you think is likely to change for a while?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The pandemic has certainly imposed a lot on people everywhere, and for a long enough time to date and likely for a while to come that many aspects of our lives are forcibly changed. I won't say forever, because life is always changing and certainly whatever is nudged in a different direction now could be nudged in another direction again by something equally tumultuous off in the future. It could be an economic change, a technological change, a geopolitical one, a demographic one, etc. But some things about how we lived our lives just a few short months, and maybe even weeks, ago are going to change for a while to come. Months, for sure, but maybe years, or even longer.

So what do you think some of those changes are going to be? Or, to look at it another way, what do you think is NOT going to revert to pre-pandemic ways for a long period to come? For instance, would it change where you decide to live? How you interact with friends and/or relatives? The nature of education? Sports? The habit of going out for walks?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I think that things will revert back to the way things were fairly quickly. There will be economical changes because of some places not being able to survive being shut down but other places will open up to take their places. I doubt if there will be any change as to where you live, education, sports etc.. Just another notation in the history books for a while then probably forgotten. Ask your grand kids about the Spanish Flu or the Plague and they'll probably tell you it's part of World of War 6 or some other game. 
To a certain point I figure as soon as things start to open up there will be a lot of busy places. Restaurants, shopping malls, bars and beer parlours, you name it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Toe taps instead of hand shakes...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Probably be a bunch of t-shirts along this line.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

double


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

1. A lot more attention to hand sanitizing, personally and in business. I think it's terrific the LCBO has someone spritzing your hands on the way in, and there's a bottle too after going through the cash. Makes you wonder why we haven't been doing that all along. Everywhere.

2. I work in IT support. My company has dabbled in home offices, but has a basic policy that everyone must come to the office. After all these weeks (months?) of 97% of staff working remotely, I wonder if the executive team is wondering why they pay for all that cubicle real estate, especially on Front Street in Toronto.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Designers Are Prepared for the Apocalypse, According to All the Hazmat Gear on the Runways


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Expanded use of virtual meeting technology. (this is going to change the business travel industry dramatically and permanently IMO).

Improved focus on hand washing and physical distancing (I think those may leave a lasting impact).

More and better emergency planning by individuals and families in general. I think I was lucky so far this time, but I've learned a few things or as they say in the QC vernacular, I've found some areas for improvement.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe this at the beach or in the park for a while.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

It's going to be a while before concerts and sporting events are allowed to take place.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I think a bit of a higher percentage of people will work from home if given the choice. This forced scenario has proven that it can work in many cases. Those that won't go this route are:
1) Extroverts
2) People with young kids
3) People living in cramped conditions
4) Astronauts


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The idea of people working from home is going to pick up. There would be a change in that for sure. Maybe less office space.
What about bars and restaurants? And live entertainment in these places. Seems like it will be a long time before we can start gigging again. If we ever get to that point again.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I would think people with young kids would be the ones to want to work from home.

Personally I really hope my employer becomes more open to us working from home as a result of this. We recently all had to have a one on one with someone from HR to see how we were doing with working from home and she seemed surprised that I was fine working from home and in fact preferred it. There are days where I spend two hours commuting, $20 getting there and back + coffee and snacks and literally say good morning to a few people and then good night at the end of the day.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

first to get back to normal ... barber shops / hair salons .

next schools ( small class sizes with 50/50 e-courses ) 1/2 in class 1/2 on line ... switch every other day .
some middle management may be facing elimination with no one to manage at work ( and even fewer needed to manage workers from home) 
cut the office space to 1/4 for the workers ( 1 day rotation in the office ) 

a lot more "on - line" services will be offered ( with better interfaces making it easier to navigate too )

don't forget that the "E-versions" for gov services will make a lot of positions redundant 
so a much smaller public sector comprising of very talented people ... a lot of dead wood is gonna hit the streets pretty soon. 

smaller outlets / stores and a lot more of "special ordering" ( reducing rent and overhead )
more specialized shops too.

last may be the backlash at CEO's large salaries , compared to the avg worker .

the mega rich may find it a whole new world out there after covid-19. .... time to forgive a lot of "loans / rent / etc" as good will.

the courts will be backlogged with bankruptcies ... may have to give most of them a "pass" , if it is their first time .

a lot of people won't have a job to go back to either ....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> The idea of people working from home is going to pick up. There would be a change in that for sure. Maybe less office space.


It has long been my plan to eventually transition into retirement by acting as a consultant for my current company, maybe working three days a week.

Now I'm thinking about the home office as a viable alternative.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> first to get back to normal ... barber shops / hair salons .
> 
> next schools ( small class sizes with 50/50 e-courses ) 1/2 in class 1/2 on line ... switch every other day .
> some middle management may be facing elimination with no one to manage at work ( and even fewer needed to manage workers from home)
> ...


And the lawyers will laugh all the way to the bank. Personally I see restaurants, fast food places and places where you can get drunk opening before barbershops and hair salons. Online shopping will stay about the way it is now. A lot of people will want things/need things now and go to stores to buy them. Schools will probably give everyone a pass, 'cause nobody fails. e-classes will go back to being what they were before. And of course there will be a lot of people falling thru the cracks.....low income, homeless etc. same as they are doing now. Same with seniors.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

you forget mister "nice hair" .... barber shops WILL be the first to open .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> you forget mister "nice hair" .... barber shops WILL be the first to open .


Nope, places where you can get drunk.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

OK .... haircut / bar places will open first 

but drunk barbers cutting hair ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

beer parlours and malt shops will open first


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

OK , ok ... get drunk first , then get a hair cut .... maybe a flat top .


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I'll stop reading the posts on covid-19. Too much maybe this or maybe that when all I want is the truth. Someone says I heard this, or I heard that. You never really know who or what to believe.

Update: It seems I can't stop reading them so I guess I'll have to sift through the BS like everyone else.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> OK .... haircut / bar places will open first


Bars make money when there's women in them for guys to buy drinks for.
None of them will step out on the town before seeing their stylist first. Especially cougars.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> I think I'll stop reading the posts on covid-19. Too much maybe this or maybe that when all I want is the truth. Someone says I heard this, or I heard that. You never really know who or what to believe.


have you been taking them seriously up to this point?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> OK , ok ... get drunk first , then get a hair cut .... maybe a flat top .


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I certainly think that working remotely will probably continue in greater numbers than before the pandemic. 

Virtual meetings may reduce travel for a while, maybe quite a while, but at the end of the day, it seems that most business people who travel generally like to travel. In another life, I worked for an AV company that invested fairly heavily in remote meeting technology years ago thinking that the savings in travel would be a huge incentive for people to use it. Not so much. It would seem that the opportunity to go to strip bars, etc. out of town is hard to resist.

I hope that people miss live music enough that they will attend in larger numbers and be more willing to pay for local or smaller acts than the huge nostalgia acts that are Ticketmaster's bread and butter.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

bw66 said:


> I hope that people miss live music enough that they will attend in larger numbers and be more willing to pay for local or smaller acts than the huge nostalgia acts that are Ticketmaster's bread and butter.


From what I've seen, people will learn that local players are more than willing to play for free. They'll even spend money on video tech knowing full well it will never earn them a cent. I assume that people watch these FB posts.

My gut feeling (I *know* nothing) is that this will really smack down small-time live music. Maybe I'm wrong. It would be nice if I was.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My guess: 

A drunk gets arrested and sobers up in jail. Rather than using the opportunity to change his lifestyle, he hits the bottle again at the first available opportunity. 

(Metaphor)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm wondering about post-secondary education. There has been an ongoing battle over the last few decades, between the push from universities and colleges to rely more on sessional faculty to deliver on-line and distance courses, which don't require real-estate, and pushback from tenured faculty and students to hold the line on that trend. At the same time, post-secondary institutions have been somewhat underfunded, which increases their administrations' interest in easier revenue-generation and cost-savings that come with doing things on-line with sessional faculty. On top of this, even though tuition is an ever-decreasing share of the real cost of attending college or university away from home, it's still a big chunk of change, and students are understandably asking why they would be paying the amount they're being asked to pay for on-line courses and largely depersonalized instruction.

Should post-secondary institutions become a little too comfortable with how they are delivering programs at the moment, you have to wonder what will happen to the quality of the programs. When I taught, students would come to me for a letter of recommendation when applying to graduate programs. I'd tell them that I was happy to do so (assuming the student was truly ready), but that I was a nobody and there were probably more established tenured faculty they could ask. The reply, too often, was "Well you're the only prof of mine who's still here". Ah, the magic of hiring university faculty 4 months at a time.

I don't think things are going to completely change all of a sudden, but this past semester had to adapt, the summer sessions will be all on-line, and at the very least, the fall semester will likely start out on-line for a great many courses. I won't even get into courses which are largely, if not entirely hands-on. Will there be lab-partners, come September?

Another area - public transit.
If more and more businesses and public-sector organizations think they can adapt to having their workforce work from home for the long-term, what does that do to highway maintenance and construction, and what does it do to revenue generation by municipal transit services? Does it even remain worthwhile for cities to run buses and trains as frequently. or does Sunday service now become weekday service as well?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

This may wake up the cable companies. Netflix has gotten 16 million new subscribers since stay at home orders came into effect. At $9.99 a month, do the math.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

dtsaudio said:


> This may wake up the cable companies. Netflix has gotten 16 million new subscribers since stay at home orders came into effect. At $9.99 a month, do the math.


that’s gonna make a lot more Motley Crue movies


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Interesting thread...so much change ahead for us.

I never looked at people in the grocery store, or anywhere else for that matter as a possible threat to my existence before the Covid pandemic. I think many will carry around a subconscious fear of groups for an indefinite period of time. An enemy you can`t see combined with government sanctioned lockdowns of the general public paints a pretty extreme picture. My mom`s been in lockdown for 7 weeks basically, as I`m her primary care giver, I`m concerned...She needs to see the rest of her family...The mental health fallout caused by the pandemic may not be that well represented in the media...we will see.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ratting on my neighbors is probably going to get results from the cops.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

The handshake as a greeting is dead.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Humans are a social beast. Many will have a tough time coping.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I'm wondering about post-secondary education. There has been an ongoing battle over the last few decades, between the push from universities and colleges to rely more on sessional faculty to deliver on-line and distance courses


My son is developing virtual classes today for the college that employs him. This was started long before the current pandemic and really has nothing to do with it. The electrical trade is hands on, so the labs will never be replaced. Gotta make things happen in the real world with pliers and screwdrivers. Circuit design and testing will be aided tremendously however. 

I had video classroom in university fifty years ago. Distance education will happen virus or not.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> OK , ok ... get drunk first , then get a hair cut .... maybe a flat top .


Had one years and years ago. Nope get drunk and find some young lady who's 18 years and 2 days old. 


laristotle said:


> Bars make money when there's women in them for guys to buy drinks for.
> None of them will step out on the town before seeing their stylist first. Especially cougars.


Mom's been stuck at home with whiny kids and husbands for too long and wants to get out with her friends and drink and blow off some steam. The hair stylist or what ever can wait. Cougars are thinking of buying some young guy who's been stuck inside by himself for the last 4 or 5 weeks a few drinks and then letting nature take it's course. There again, the stylist and others can wait. As far as guys buying women drinks....bars make more money from guys trying to forget about women for a while.....especially guys who've been stuck inside with the wife and kids for weeks....maybe get together with some of the other guys and shoot a little pool, watch the peelers and having a few beers while debating whether or not to buy the 'lady' at the end of the bar a drink.....no matter what she looks like. What's the song, "Girls get prettier around closing time". And I bet the guys who gig want the bars etc. to open before the hairdressers and barbers.


KapnKrunch said:


> My guess:
> 
> A drunk gets arrested and sobers up in jail. Rather than using the opportunity to change his lifestyle, he hits the bottle again at the first available opportunity.
> 
> (Metaphor)


Most drunks don't end up in jail, even on a D&D charge. And yeah, he hits the bottle at the first available opportunity.....but he or she doesn't have to go to any meetings.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Electraglide I said "metaphor". Don't ruin it... lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I'm wondering about post-secondary education.
> 
> Another area - public transit.
> If more and more businesses and public-sector organizations think they can adapt to having their workforce work from home for the long-term, what does that do to highway maintenance and construction, and what does it do to revenue generation by municipal transit services? Does it even remain worthwhile for cities to run buses and trains as frequently. or does Sunday service now become weekday service as well?


I doubt if it will affect post secondary education or public transit. The buses and C-trains still run on schedule around here, same as always and are getting busier again. highway maint. still goes on and for some reason still blocks the lane you want to be in. As things ease up you'll see a lot of work forces that are working from home going back to the office....I'd say plenty of people are finding out you have to separate work and/or school and home. My son's girlfriend works from home right now but has to go into the office at least twice a week and I bet the company will be glad when they are not paying all those extra phone and internet bills.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> @Electraglide I said "metaphor". Don't ruin it... lol.


Sorry, that was the alcoholic in me. It's will be 15 years dry on the 29th.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> My son is developing virtual classes today for the college that employs him. This was started long before the current pandemic and really has nothing to do with it. The electrical trade is hands on, so the labs will never be replaced. Gotta make things happen in the real world with pliers and screwdrivers. Circuit design and testing will be aided tremendously however.
> 
> I had video classroom in university fifty years ago. Distance education will happen virus or not.


hopefully electricity is wireless in the future


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Sorry, that was the alcoholic in me. It's will be 15 years dry on the 29th.


Four thumbs up, bro. I been dry since '85.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> My son is developing virtual classes today for the college that employs him. This was started long before the current pandemic and really has nothing to do with it. The electrical trade is hands on, so the labs will never be replaced. Gotta make things happen in the real world with pliers and screwdrivers. Circuit design and testing will be aided tremendously however.
> 
> I had video classroom in university fifty years ago. Distance education will happen virus or not.


A lot of trades are hands on, even when you went to do your apprenticeship schooling. I remember them trying "video classrooms" in the late 60's in college. Worked to a point until the tape broke. It was black and white and at times hard to see and understand. Didn't last long.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> A lot of trades are hands on, even when you went to do your apprenticeship schooling. I remember them trying "video classrooms" in the late 60's in college. Worked to a point until the tape broke. It was black and white and at times hard to see and understand. Didn't last long.


Video classes translated as "no-need-to-attend" for me. The difference now is the internet is interactive so your participation can't be avoided. Y'know?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> Sorry, that was the alcoholic in me. It's will be 15 years dry on the 29th.


Today is my 6 month mark. Amazing how much difference it makes to the bank account.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I think the answer to this question depends on how COVID plays out.

If it’s like people hope and it just bugs us for a bit, we find a cure and then it goes away, I think we’ll happily return to normal pretty quickly.

On the other hand, if it simmers for awhile, mutating, infecting and killing at a rate that we choose to endure until the weak have been culled and the strongest survive, then I think it’ll have a pretty profound effect on society.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Today is my 6 month mark. Amazing how much difference it makes to the bank account.


Good for you, man! Amazing how many "problems" can disappear in a couple of weeks, eh?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Today is my 6 month mark. Amazing how much difference it makes to the bank account.


Yours maybe.....never did to mine. What I used to spend on beer and such went to food. So much for weight loss. Great on the 6 Month.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Video classes translated as "no-need-to-attend" for me. The difference now is the internet is interactive so your participation can't be avoided. Y'know?


Video class back then meant no prof in the class room. More time to drink beer, shoot pool and chase girls. Not always in that order. With the internet now instead of my dog/sister ate my homework it's my memory card crashed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Merlin said:


> The handshake as a greeting is dead.


Handshake and hug still works.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> OK .... haircut / bar places will open first
> 
> but drunk barbers cutting hair ?


That explains this.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Merlin said:


> The handshake as a greeting is dead.


Or it'll come back stronger than ever and actually mean something when it's used.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> hopefully electricity is wireless in the future


Sure would make gigging a whole lot easier.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Or it'll come back stronger than ever and actually mean something when it's used.


Like it used too. Still does to some and without a contract or anything like that. (Yeah, I know, we've been there.).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Or it'll come back stronger than ever and actually mean something when it's used.


we’re gonna lock in with the elbow/hand grip power shake once this is all over. Some will hug and blame the Covidt


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Or it'll come back stronger than ever and actually mean something when it's used.


Imagine the sincerity it will take to kiss a baby.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Merlin said:


> The handshake as a greeting is dead.


Maybe it will go to this. 




To some extent it gets easier with age and possibly would extend social distancing if needed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> My son is developing virtual classes today for the college that employs him. This was started long before the current pandemic and really has nothing to do with it. The electrical trade is hands on, so the labs will never be replaced. Gotta make things happen in the real world with pliers and screwdrivers. Circuit design and testing will be aided tremendously however.
> 
> I had video classroom in university fifty years ago. Distance education will happen virus or not.


I taught distance-education courses in the late '90s, and the in-class people generally did a letter grade better than the folks taking the same course remotely. The problem is that when education is made more flexible so that it can fit in with the rest of your life, it tends to fall to the bottom of the stack...where it is more "convenient".

I guess the thing I'm concerned about is that the prospect of saving costs by scrapping classrooms, and saving office space, is too tantalizing, and will lead employers and school administrators to think "Well this isn't so bad. We managed okay without X and Y, so maybe we don't need it after all." And of course students are not going to notice how much less they're learning, and management is not going to notice how much less knowledge transfer is going on in the organization (they never do), so the savings from scrapping classrooms and offices will seem like a no-brainer that any competent MBA would leap at.

Things that one HAD to do that ran counter to habit, custom, or convenience, likely will revert back to "before" after a while. It's the things dangled in front of decision-makers as cost-savings that they've been persuaded ought to be taken advantage of, which will probably end up changing. Yes, there was Skipthedishes before Covid-19, but I imagine many food-providers that used to be restaurants are now thinking "Why the hell was I paying rent and servers? I can skip all that, cook and send stuff out for delivery. All I really need is a kitchen." In other words, there are some things we thought were necessary or obligatory that the past 7 weeks, and the next weeks to come may persuade us are expendable or merely nice-to-haves and nothing more.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@mhammer

"Go to the library and educate yourself." -- Frank Zappa 

(Just effin with ya man.) 

Seriously, though, I will just wait and see. My bet: historic non-event.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I taught distance-education courses in the late '90s, and the in-class people generally did a letter grade better than the folks taking the same course remotely. The problem is that when education is made more flexible so that it can fit in with the rest of your life, it tends to fall to the bottom of the stack...where it is more "convenient".
> 
> I guess the thing I'm concerned about is that the prospect of saving costs by scrapping classrooms, and saving office space, is too tantalizing, and will lead employers and school administrators to think "Well this isn't so bad. We managed okay without X and Y, so maybe we don't need it after all." And of course students are not going to notice how much less they're learning, and management is not going to notice how much less knowledge transfer is going on in the organization (they never do), so the savings from scrapping classrooms and offices will seem like a no-brainer that any competent MBA would leap at.
> 
> Things that one HAD to do that ran counter to habit, custom, or convenience, likely will revert back to "before" after a while. It's the things dangled in front of decision-makers as cost-savings that they've been persuaded ought to be taken advantage of, which will probably end up changing. Yes, there was Skipthedishes before Covid-19, but I imagine many food-providers that used to be restaurants are now thinking "Why the hell was I paying rent and servers? I can skip all that, cook and send stuff out for delivery. All I really need is a kitchen." In other words, there are some things we thought were necessary or obligatory that the past 7 weeks, and the next weeks to come may persuade us are expendable or merely nice-to-haves and nothing more.


You do skip the dishes and hope that your food gets to your table warm. I'll go to a restaurant and have my food hot from the kitchen. All I have to do is eat.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think cruises will suffer for a bit--sure, some will go on them gladly, but others will shy away from them until they see how it goes.
Some things will get back to normal more quickly--sure, but some things might not ever go back.
At least to where they were.
Certainly--as pointed out--work from home may stay more common than it was.

And I wonder if some people who would never have considered home schooling their kids will consider it now.
(Whether a parent teaches them or they do it by computer)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> I certainly think that working remotely will probably continue in greater numbers than before the pandemic.
> 
> Virtual meetings may reduce travel for a while, maybe quite a while, but at the end of the day, it seems that most business people who travel generally like to travel. In another life, I worked for an AV company that invested fairly heavily in remote meeting technology years ago thinking that the savings in travel would be a huge incentive for people to use it. Not so much. It would seem that the opportunity to go to strip bars, etc. out of town is hard to resist.
> 
> I hope that people miss live music enough that they will attend in larger numbers and be more willing to pay for local or smaller acts than the huge nostalgia acts that are Ticketmaster's bread and butter.


I'm not so sure. I do indeed enjoy the business travel, but that is to some extent because I'm not quite right. I really do love travel.

But, many of my colleagues don't share that feeling. Also, there's money to be saved. Now, honestly I'm playing the devil's advocate here as I personally believe a face to face very often accomplishes much more than a Skype or Zoom meeting could.

I'm really unsure of how much business travel will come back. I'll wager it will be greatly decreased and may never recover to pre-covid levels.

Normal will almost certainly be something new.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Guncho said:


> I would think people with young kids would be the ones to want to work from home.
> 
> Personally I really hope my employer becomes more open to us working from home as a result of this. We recently all had to have a one on one with someone from HR to see how we were doing with working from home and she seemed surprised that I was fine working from home and in fact preferred it. There are days where I spend two hours commuting, $20 getting there and back + coffee and snacks and literally say good morning to a few people and then good night at the end of the day.


I thought so too but most of my employees have young kids. They find they never get a break, are constantly interrupted and feel like they are in a daycare instead of a home or office. So, they all can't wait to get back to the office.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> The idea of people working from home is going to pick up. There would be a change in that for sure. Maybe less office space.
> What about bars and restaurants? And live entertainment in these places. Seems like it will be a long time before we can start gigging again. If we ever get to that point again.


I'm lucky I caught you guys at the Rainbow before all this happened. I sure miss it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> first to get back to normal ... barber shops / hair salons .
> 
> next schools ( small class sizes with 50/50 e-courses ) 1/2 in class 1/2 on line ... switch every other day .
> some middle management may be facing elimination with no one to manage at work ( and even fewer needed to manage workers from home)
> ...


I was angered to read last night that the big six banks raked in $46 BILLION in profits in 2019 yet still laid off staff, moved call centres overseas and jackup up interest rates wherever they could. Even in these days, the so called mortgage deferral plans makes the customer pay interest on the interest from the deferral. The banks are making even more money from the gesture. They also refused to approve many small business loans. Instead, doling out this government money to their large corporate buddies who don't need it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> You do skip the dishes and hope that your food gets to your table warm. I'll go to a restaurant and have my food hot from the kitchen. All I have to do is eat.


Not about me. I have enough dietary restrictions that 95% of what I eat is prepared by me and eaten at home. My comments were more about business owners, who may decide that if they were able to stay afloat providing only take-out service, then maybe they could make a go of it without tables, renting the space needed for them, and paying the staff to take orders and bring food out. The restaurant biz is risky enough as it is. If the customer base has gotten used to a format that doesn't require you to lease, decorate, and furnish a space, that's part of the risk eliminated. Of course, if one does not live in a municipality with a concentrated-enough population, the idea of walking down the street and picking something up, is a bit of a non-starter.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Although I'm more introvert than extrovert, I enjoy the restaurant experience of watching people and having stuff served to me. Since I do all the cooking at home, it's a treat for me. I don't like formal restaurants or cookie cutter restaurants but give me a pub with a nice view and I'm in.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

then ya gotta try wakefield (QC) ... lotsa bistros / pubs / etc with great views of the river .


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

zontar said:


> And I wonder if some people who would never have considered home schooling their kids will consider it now.
> (Whether a parent teaches them or they do it by computer)


I have a pretty happy-go-lucky 7 year old boy who adapts well to change, and the amount of sadness that has slowly crept into him over the last couple of weeks is heartbreaking. A week or so ago he took me out into the backyard and introduced a pile of sticks as his friends.

The idea of isolating him any longer than necessary seems both selfish and counter-productive.

IMO/YMMV


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I need a hair cut!!! Get those barbers and salons open. I can get drunk anywhere.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> I thought so too but most of my employees have young kids. They find they never get a break, are constantly interrupted and feel like they are in a daycare instead of a home or office. So, they all can't wait to get back to the office.


Once things are back to normal, young kids would be at school or daycare wouldn't they be? Normally when I work from home, I'm the only person home.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Not about me. I have enough dietary restrictions that 95% of what I eat is prepared by me and eaten at home. My comments were more about business owners, who may decide that if they were able to stay afloat providing only take-out service, then maybe they could make a go of it without tables, renting the space needed for them, and paying the staff to take orders and bring food out. The restaurant biz is risky enough as it is. If the customer base has gotten used to a format that doesn't require you to lease, decorate, and furnish a space, that's part of the risk eliminated. Of course, if one does not live in a municipality with a concentrated-enough population, the idea of walking down the street and picking something up, is a bit of a non-starter.


In other words a place like The Keg taking on a pizza store format? Just a very large kitchen with a larger fridge shipping out meals? With what 20 or so drivers for each place. I think people might accept that service from say KFC or the local pizza joint but not someplace a bit classier. Look at your local Chinese food place. Some have been doing take out/delivery for decades but still have the restaurant with tables and chairs going and make money with that. Skipthedishes or things like that hasn't made any difference to that. Personally I figure that things will go back to the way they were for the places that open back up.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

zontar said:


> I think cruises will suffer for a bit--sure, some will go on them gladly, but others will shy away from them until they see how it goes.


Last summer I supplemented my musician's "income" by working for Gananoque Boat Lines 1000 island cruises, on the dock -- mooring and unmooring boats and collecting tickets. They're shut down by law until July 1 at least, so no job. My job involved some person-to-person contact but nothing like the folks who work on the boats, serving food and drinks etc. You couldn't pay me enough to spend the day in a low-ceiling big room working with hundreds of random people from all over the world. Nor would I consider going on a cruise as a passenger. The top deck might be okay if you could space out enough, but the two lower decks -- contagion on a stick!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

double post


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> Last summer I supplemented my musician's "income" by working for Gananoque Boat Lines 1000 island cruises, on the dock -- mooring and unmooring boats and collecting tickets. They're shut down by law until July 1 at least, so no job. My job involved some person-to-person contact but nothing like the folks who work on the boats, serving food and drinks etc. You couldn't pay me enough to spend the day in a low-ceiling big room working with hundreds of random people from all over the world. Nor would I consider going on a cruise as a passenger. The top deck might be okay if you could space out enough, but the two lower decks -- contagion on a stick!


Been on that as passenger. You may have even taken our tickets! While I understand anyone's concerns about it as a place where people are concentrated, like a club or concert (though on a breezy day the top deck is sparsely occupied), I think it IS somewhat different than a cruise ship where everybody is in the same dining area and sharing the same ventilation system for a period of weeks, rather than a few hours. Would it make economic sense for them to run trips with 1/3 the number of passengers, so that everyone can space out?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

_Azrael said:


> I have a pretty happy-go-lucky 7 year old boy who adapts well to change, and the amount of sadness that has slowly crept into him over the last couple of weeks is heartbreaking. A week or so ago he took me out into the backyard and introduced a pile of sticks as his friends.
> 
> The idea of isolating him any longer than necessary seems both selfish and counter-productive.
> 
> IMO/YMMV


My wife is a teacher. She's marking assignments as I type now. She has had a couple of online meetings with her kids and listening in I could hear the excitement they felt "seeing" their friends and teacher again.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Been on that as passenger. You may have even taken our tickets! While I understand anyone's concerns about it as a place where people are concentrated, like a club or concert (though on a breezy day the top deck is sparsely occupied), I think it IS somewhat different than a cruise ship where everybody is in the same dining area and sharing the same ventilation system for a period of weeks, rather than a few hours. Would it make economic sense for them to run trips with 1/3 the number of passengers, so that everyone can space out?


Don't know. Perhaps we'll see this summer.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> My wife is a teacher. She's marking assignments as I type now. She has had a couple of online meetings with her kids and listening in I could hear the excitement they felt "seeing" their friends and teacher again.


My kid’s teacher did something similar. Most lessons are just pre-filmed, non-interactive lessons, but last week she did a Zoom group chat and the kids got to see each other.

I ordered him a new bike online last week. Hoping it shows up soon...


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

_Azrael said:


> My kid’s teacher did something similar. Most lessons are just pre-filmed, non-interactive lessons, but last week she did a Zoom group chat and the kids got to see each other.
> 
> I ordered him a new bike online last week. Hoping it shows up soon...


She spends a lot of her time searching out good online material that covers the Ontario curriculum for grades 3 & 4 (split class). There's a lot of stuff out there but "97% of everything is shit" and all that, plus matching it to her kids' understanding. Tomorrow she has three video meetings -- grade 3s, grade 4s, staff meeting. She works hard at what she does.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

_Azrael said:


> I have a pretty happy-go-lucky 7 year old boy who adapts well to change, and the amount of sadness that has slowly crept into him over the last couple of weeks is heartbreaking. A week or so ago he took me out into the backyard and introduced a pile of sticks as his friends.
> 
> The idea of isolating him any longer than necessary seems both selfish and counter-productive.
> 
> IMO/YMMV


That is sad, I'm sorry for him!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

_Azrael said:


> My kid’s teacher did something similar. Most lessons are just pre-filmed, non-interactive lessons, but last week she did a Zoom group chat and the kids got to see each other.
> 
> I ordered him a new bike online last week. Hoping it shows up soon...


the bike shops that also do repairs are still open and obviously Canadian Tire, Walmart, etc...


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

vadsy said:


> the bike shops that also do repairs are still open and obviously Canadian Tire, Walmart, etc...


I still ride BMX and my kid races, so I’m a picky douchebag when it comes to my kid’s bike.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

_Azrael said:


> I still ride BMX and my kid races, so I’m a picky douchebag when it comes to my kid’s bike.


ahh, understood. fair enough.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

_Azrael said:


> I ordered him a new bike online last week. Hoping it shows up soon...


I hope so much that the new bike will bring him happiness, excitement and enthusiasm. Please consider letting us know. Thanks.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

_Azrael said:


> I have a pretty happy-go-lucky 7 year old boy who adapts well to change, and the amount of sadness that has slowly crept into him over the last couple of weeks is heartbreaking. A week or so ago he took me out into the backyard and introduced a pile of sticks as his friends.
> 
> The idea of isolating him any longer than necessary seems both selfish and counter-productive.
> 
> IMO/YMMV


Same with my 5 yr old.

Ive been very fortunate. After daycares shutting down work promptly offered two weeks leave to stay home to make arrangements, I had three days work before holidays over easter that gave me another two weeks.

Problem now is I caught a cold last week and have been quarantined in my basement since Friday and my wife, who had been working full time from home was already burning out. I have interviewed 3 local babysitters for a few hrs a day of relief but they all balked last minute leaving us hanging. 

Mix a family death, leading to family in fighting has gotten the best of everyone.

I see my 5 yr old talking to stuffed animals and pretending to call everyone she knows for hours. I teach her from the basement from my phone and I pad. 

This is soul crushing and I cant help, cant leave the property, and all I can do is listen to my wife cry every night while I hide downstairs.

I went as far as masking and gloving up to prepare some meals but they are very freaked out as AHS hasnt contacted me for testing.


Most of all, I worry about the coming weeks and years of financial repercussions, nevermind getting back to concerts and travel. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What I worry about most in this situation is someone I love getting the virus and possibly not surviving it.

I, my wife and my Dad would all be considered in the high risk category.

If I had to choose between living and giving up everything I own, or keeping the wheels of commerce rolling, I choose living.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I would like to think fiscal responsibility will become a thing again. Not immediately following the pandemic but in the years following it.

Did you ever know someone who lived through the last great depression? They looked at chattel and money differently. That experience irrevocably changed them all. As this one will us.

Canadians’ debt burden rises, sparking concern


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know how applicable it is to your situation, but when our eldest was 4 to 4-1/2, I took a job on the other side of the country, while my wife struggled to complete her M.Sc. and single parent at the same time. I would buy story books for our son, and read them to tape, mailing the book and cassette back "home" for her to use as backup at bed-time, understanding that she simply didn't have the brain-juice left at the end of the day to read a bed-time story. Worked out well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Same with my 5 yr old.
> 
> Ive been very fortunate. After daycares shutting down work promptly offered two weeks leave to stay home to make arrangements, I had three days work before holidays over easter that gave me another two weeks.
> 
> ...


Depending on where you live in Calgary there's lots of places out there where at least your wife and daughter can go for walks and get out of the house. At the moment in my area I've noticed squirrels and rabbits all over the place. That's interesting to 5 year olds.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

_Azrael said:


> I have a pretty happy-go-lucky 7 year old boy who adapts well to change, and the amount of sadness that has slowly crept into him over the last couple of weeks is heartbreaking. A week or so ago he took me out into the backyard and introduced a pile of sticks as his friends.
> 
> The idea of isolating him any longer than necessary seems both selfish and counter-productive.
> 
> IMO/YMMV


Home schooling is not isolating.
I know lots of families that home school, and the kids are not isolated by any means--in fact in my experience, home schooled kids are more at ease talking to a variety of different types & ages of people.
They are more accepting of others.
And you don't do home schooling on your own.
There are home schooling groups/school boards, etc that offer field trips, pays ed, & social gatherings.
Right now is tough on everybody--but mores on some, of sure.

but he is your kid, and you have the right to do whatever form of schooling available you think best for him.
That is your choice & responsibility.
Some kids try it & isn't for them & some flourish

I was just wondering if this experience may lead anybody to do home schooling that may not have otherwise chosen to do so previously.

(None of the home schoolers I know are zealots or fanatics or purists in any sense. They would encourage people to consider it, but don't look down on people who don't homeschool.--although I am sure, given human nature there are people like that out there.)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> Same with my 5 yr old.
> 
> Ive been very fortunate. After daycares shutting down work promptly offered two weeks leave to stay home to make arrangements, I had three days work before holidays over easter that gave me another two weeks.
> 
> ...


There will be a lot of similar stories, but good to see how you've also been fortunate.
Hope you get better soon and things can get back to the new "normal" which I also hope doesn't stay the norm.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My suspicion, based on nothing other than my distrust, is that corporations will double-down on political lobbying to influence things like environmental, workplace safety, food safety, and other regulations. There will be an opposing attempt by others.

Since I've gone to Zoom lessons for my entire business since this started, I will retain some Zoomers while others return to face-to-face lessons. This will reduce sick cancellations and help reschedule catch-up lessons. Zoom will continue to annoy the crap out of me.

Food prices will go crazy for a year or so. The popularity of gardening will increase. Oil companies will fuck with pricing. My property value will drop and taxes will increase. 

I will continue to pray that my cancer doesn't return. I'd hate to need a hospital right now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Food prices will go crazy for a year or so.


that's already starting, but not too bad yet.
But I agree it will change.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

zontar said:


> Home schooling is not isolating.
> I know lots of families that home school, and the kids are not isolated by any means--in fact in my experience, home schooled kids are more at ease talking to a variety of different types & ages of people.
> They are more accepting of others.
> And you don't do home schooling on your own.
> ...


We have seen more progress in the last month in everything from vocabulary, alphabet, actually spelling words, basic addition etc. We were worried she wouldnt be ready for Gr1, but Im starting to think the 1 on 1 time is a huge advantage. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Mooh said:


> My suspicion, based on nothing other than my distrust, is that corporations will double-down on political lobbying to influence things like environmental, workplace safety, food safety, and other regulations. There will be an opposing attempt by others.
> .


Agree 100%. Never let a good tragedy/recession/depression go to waste.

You can already see the political posturing and saving face costing thousands of lives all over the world from various scandals and cover-ups. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I am surprised that participation in this forum seems to have dropped during the pandemic. I expected it to go through the roof during isolation. It's hard to get a discussion going on anything. Maybe people are finding new ways to spend their time besides working and tapping on tablets. We can hope.

Here are my honest hopes for improvement (which I doubt will endure): 

1) fiscal responsibility
2) enjoyment of things on hand
3) preparation for the unexpected
4) personal hygiene in public

Here are my honest fears: 

1) increased "security" measures in public and online
2) "problems" that require more profit for big business
3) increased costs to "safeguard" essential services
4) new legislation to increase government control 

None of these speculations can I back up in any way. Just sayin' ...as usual.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This could be indicate a type of change that could show up. It was in the junk folder of an e-mail address I have. I don't know what the video says and I never saw a questionnaire. It's up to you if you click on anything.
"USConcealedOnline.com Affiliate <[email protected]>
Sat 2020-05-02 10:52 AM

Concealed Carry Permit Certification *100% Online!*

You Can Now * Protect Yourself* & Those Around You *LEGALLY*


It's Never Been Easier To Get Your Concealed Carry Certification!

*First* Watch the Short 1 Minute Video.
*Next* Complete the 6 Question Qualification Questionnaire.
*Finally*, (If you qualify) Register for Your Online Certification & Choose To Download Your Certification, Save it to your Phone or Computer, or Have Us Send it To You In the Mail!

Once Your Certified Watch the Short Video And Follow the Instructions to Get Your Concealed Carry License in the Mail! (It's That Simple.)


*Watch The Video Now!*
*"*
It was right in there with my netflix account being frozen, my paypal account moving to East Timor from Australia and a me getting a job offer 
"Can you handle this position account receivables agent for Metscco Heavy Steel Industries Co. Ltd , its customers/client in Canada or USA."


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

While I choose not to watch it, I wonder what will happen to the porn industry.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> While I choose not to watch it, I wonder what will happen to the porn industry.


I'm guessing "social distancing" will be a difficult theme and will quickly be replaced with "getting together with the neighbours."


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> While I choose not to watch it, I wonder what will happen to the porn industry.


My guess? The proverbial 10 foot pole.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn, doubled again


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> I'm guessing "social distancing" will be a difficult theme and will quickly be replaced with "getting together with the neighbours."


There's this "Double Bubble" thing where you team up with another household. Sounds like a porn plot to me…


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

KapnKrunch said:


> I am surprised that participation in this forum seems to have dropped during the pandemic. I expected it to go through the roof during isolation. It's hard to get a discussion going on anything. Maybe people are finding new ways to spend their time besides working and tapping on tablets. We can hope.


I am hearing my colleagues complaining that they are working harder now than they ever did when they could go into work. I feel similar except in my case my wife and I are both juggling work with looking after a one year-old (so maybe that explains it for me). I haven't really done anything hobby-related (outside of posting on internet forums) since the lockdown started. Came into it with high hopes as well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> There's this "Double Bubble" thing where you team up with another household. Sounds like a porn plot to me…


Ah, it could be all relative.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> There's this "Double Bubble" thing where you team up with another household. Sounds like a porn plot to me…


Just like the punchline to an old joke,
"Who's in the tub with you?"
"Bubbles.".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sheratone said:


> I am hearing my colleagues complaining that they are working harder now than they ever did when they could go into work. I feel similar except in my case my wife and I are both juggling work with looking after a one year-old (so maybe that explains it for me). I haven't really done anything hobby-related (outside of posting on internet forums) since the lockdown started. Came into it with high hopes as well.


My son's girlfriend says she has to work harder at home because she doesn't have all the info and things she needs that are at the office and if she has to ask a co-worker something it can be difficult. Instead of just walking over to their desk you have to get in touch with them electronically and hope they can find what you need.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Mooh said:


> I will continue to pray that my cancer doesn't return. I'd hate to need a hospital right now.


Last Monday I got out of bed and was taking a pee and got super light headed and passed out. Apparently I was convulsing for a few minutes while my wife freaked out and called 911. It took about 5 minutes for my wife to wake me. 

Either way I ended up at the local hospital. ER was dead. Doctor there wanted me to go into Red Deer for a CT scan. Went to the Red Deer hospital. Walked right up to DI (I was the only one there) for a CT scan, done within 5 minutes of walking in the hospital. Then they sent me to Emergency to check in and wait for a neurologist to review the results. Walked right up to triage nurse, ER was dead, sat for about 30 seconds before being called into the back. Waited about 5 minutes for a doctor. Heard all the nurses lamenting how many units were shut down and how many were laid off ect.

Hospitals are crazy quiet right now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sillyak said:


> Last Monday I got out of bed and was taking a pee and got super light headed and passed out. Apparently I was convulsing for a few minutes while my wife freaked out and called 911. It took about 5 minutes for my wife to wake me.
> 
> Either way I ended up at the local hospital. ER was dead. Doctor there wanted me to go into Red Deer for a CT scan. Went to the Red Deer hospital. Walked right up to DI (I was the only one there) for a CT scan, done within 5 minutes of walking in the hospital. Then they sent me to Emergency to check in and wait for a neurologist to review the results. Walked right up to triage nurse, ER was dead, sat for about 30 seconds before being called into the back. Waited about 5 minutes for a doctor. Heard all the nurses lamenting how many units were shut down and how many were laid off ect.
> 
> Hospitals are crazy quiet right now.


Glad to hear it was quick.
Good thing ER was dead & not you.
Hoping it all went well.

I have a friend who has been in & out with post surgery issues after having an operation due to cancer.
It has been frustrating, but he seems to finally be on the mend.


----------

